# Studying Abroad



## ol222 (Jul 9, 2002)

I am planning to attend a culinary school in Spain. It is a two year apprenticeship program. I was wondering what the implications are on the jobs I will be able to take after the school. Are American employers looking for american schools? What about foreign? Any info would be appresiated. Thank you.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't think it really matters *where* you get trained. I think its more based on whether you *paid attention* and actually *know* how to cook. Just my 2 shillings.

Jodi


----------

